# PCV Valve on Nissan Maxima 2000



## skarmanga77 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey People,
I am new to this. I recently got a list of things to be replaced by my mechanic but i would prefer to do them on my own if i can. The first one being the PCV Valve. can anyone please tell me where they are located?? I cant' find it. Also i need to change all the spark plugs. I found the front 3 easily but what do i have to do ti gain access to the rear ones. Does anyone know where i can find the manufacturer's repair manual?


Thanks 

Chetan


----------



## Joelberrum (Sep 16, 2013)

The back 3 spark plugs should be under the coils which should be visible towards the rear underneath the hood.


----------



## specialist1 (Oct 29, 2013)

*how to get to the rear plugs*

you must remove the intake manifold to replace rear spark plugs


----------



## Joelberrum (Sep 16, 2013)

On mine it had the spark plugs visible without removing the intake manifold. 2000 nissan maxima


----------

